#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Работают ли практики йидамов без вангов и лунгов?

## Тендзин Кюнзанг

Дорогоие форумчане, усех с наступившим Новым Годом! Здоровья и всестороннего благополучия Вам!
Прошу знающих просветить меня в одном щекотливом вопросе! В Алмазном Пути школы Карма-Кагью даётся практика 8-го Кармапы, как я понимаю, без ванга и лунга, да? Я говорю сейчас о России. Я спрашивал у нескольких человек в разных городах нашей обширной Родины, о том, как они получали практику 8-го Кармапы, и некоторые знать не знают о том, что такое ванг, что такое лунг. Они просто ездили в стольный град к Лене Леонтьевой и получали разъяснение и рекомендации. И после этого, с личного благословения ЛЛ и незримого блэссинга Ламы Оле стали практиковать Йидама. Я спрашивал: "что, без ванга? как это происходило? трудно поверить, что ЛЛ одевает рясу, стучит в барабанчик, звенит в колокольчик, мантры читает, призывает будд и защитников, выносит торма за пределы..." И мне все говорили, что ничего такого не было.
Вот у меня и возник вопрос к форумчанам! Расскажите, развейте сомнения! Получается, что Йидама можно практиковать просто с разрешения? Закончил нёндро - получи 8-го? 
Хотя, может, ванги дают только в Гелуг, Сакья, Ньингме и Боне. И в Дригунге, и в Другпе, и в Баром. 
Или все эти сложности с вангами на самом деле не так обязательно и серьёзно? Я что-то не понимаю!  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

О чём Вы? Это шютка, что ли?

Сказано ведь, что "врата в тантру -- посвящение". Всё остальное -- личное творчество и извращение Дхармы.

----------


## Гьялцен

На твой вопрос, Тендзин, напрашиваются другие вопросы. Что такое передача в ваджраяне? Какими способами она происходит? Очевидно, что практика божества возможна, строго говоря, при условии получения абхишеки- дозволения на медитацию на данном божестве, а также другой составляющей передачи является лунг- передача чтением - (садханы ) и объяснение собственно садханы и медитации. 
Часто бывает так, что ваджрачарья дает посвящени е и лунг, а объяснение медитации проводит уполномоченный на то представитель этого мастера, не обязательно лама. Мы могли бы предположить. что Лена Леонтьева является  представителем Оле Нидала, осуществляющим объяснение медитации 8-го Кармапы ( ваджрачарьей она не является, как мы выяснили). Но в таком случае где абхишека от Оле Нидала? Где лунг? Или это передается другими учителями в рамках АП? 
Так что если упущены необходимые аспекты в передаче, сам понимаешь, Тендзин, насколько состоялась передача.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (06.01.2010)

----------


## ullu

А как Кармапа идамом стал?

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

Уллу. строго говоря это практика гуру-йоги  Господина  Микьо Дордже, но включает в себя также преобразование в идама. Возможно поэтому в АП ее называют медитацией на идама.
Также к сообщению Нико хотел добавить, что 4 посвящения ученик получает уже в ходе выполнения гуру-йоги как заключительной части нендро, представляя разноцветные лучи, исходящие из гуру.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (06.01.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Мы могли бы предположить. что Лена Леонтьева является  представителем Оле Нидала, осуществляющим объяснение медитации 8-го Кармапы ( ваджрачарьей она не является, как мы выяснили). Но в таком случае где абхишека от Оле Нидала? Где лунг? Или это передается другими учителями в рамках АП? 
> Так что если упущены необходимые аспекты в передаче, сам понимаешь, Тендзин, насколько состоялась передача.


Да. Во всех известных мне случаях люди просто писали письма Оле, а он отсылал адептов к ЛЛ. А уж она "давала ищущим" право на практику 8-го Кармапы. Может, это не звучало как "право на ...", но после посещения г-жи ЛЛ люди принимались за оную практику. И вообще, теперь они считают, что получив разъяснения по практике, ванг и лунг на неё могут не получать. ИМЕННО поэтому у меня и возник вопрос, мол, как же так?!
Кстати, Гьялцен, попутный вопрос, но уже не от меня. То тут, то там - за кулисами - звучат несмелые "боже, а кто же в Алмазном Пути школы Карма-Кагью имеет право давать разрешение на практику (с вангама и лунгами), а не просто разъяснять оную адептам?". Иными словами, Сам ли Оле даёт ванги в АП, или Ханна давала, или Кати, или Войтек? Или это право ЕС Кармапы, Шамарпы, Шераба Гьялцена Ринпоче....?

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> О чём Вы? Это шютка, что ли?
> 
> Сказано ведь, что "врата в тантру -- посвящение". Всё остальное -- личное творчество и извращение Дхармы.


Ан нет! Это не шютка. Даже не шутка. Это так происходит в АП. Видимо, личное творчество там поставлено на широкую ногу. И с самого, с позволения сказать, верху внедряется в полуграмотные массы.

----------


## Нико

А кто такая Лена Леонтьева вообще? тантрический мастер? Я, кстати, не слышала, чтобы Оле давал какие-то ванги. Он в основном махамудру даёт и пхову, не так ли? Для практики тантры обязательно тантрическое посвящение, а для этого дающий его должен пройти ретрит по данному божеству (не короткий), иметь при этом все благоприятные знаки, и получить разрешение от своего гуру на дарование посвящения. Мало кто на это способен, кроме разве что высоких лам. Так что надо бы поаккуратнее с этими делами...

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (07.01.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

Касательно Оле, он никогда не давал посвящений- только некоторые лунги ( весьма сокращенный  кстати лунг на нендро карма кагью), пхову лонгчен нингтик и Прибежище. Почему, думаю разберешься. Ни Катя, ни Ханна, ни Войтек соответственно тоже вангов никогда не давали. Они могли опять же, как и ЛЛ, объяснить ту и ли иную практику- при этом раньше считалось, что достаточно помедитировать с Оле, чтобы получить так называемый "Гомлунг". За разъяснениями шли к Войтеку или Ханне. При чем тут Катя, вообще непонятно. Она мне кажется вообще не в теме. 
Почему Шамар Ринпоче, Тхае Дордже и Шераб Ринпоче дают ванги, думаю также ясно как божий день- они этому учились, медитировали в ретритах и т.д. В сообщении Нико довольно полно все сказано.

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Tiffany

Дорогие, друзья! Что же вы делаете-то? Зачем вы это делаете?

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Хотя, может, ванги дают только в Гелуг, Сакья, Ньингме и Боне. И в Дригунге, и в Другпе, и в Баром. 
> Или все эти сложности с вангами на самом деле не так обязательно и серьёзно? Я что-то не понимаю!


Давно терзаюсь смутными сомнениями. Слышал две версии про лунги и ванги.
1. Для того, чтобы практиковать тантру необходимо иметь хотябы один ванг. Причем не важно какой. После получения хотя бы одного ванга вам для практики йидамов будет достаточно получать на них лунги. Но проблема в том, что ванги даются очень нечасто (я, например, за всю свою "карьеру" получил всего один ванг), а большинство неосведомленных в таких тонкостях буддистов.ру  принимают за ванги те посвещания, которые дает например в конце ретритов Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, а именно - дженанги. 

2. Все то, что только что было описано в пункте "один" в корне неправильно. Разница между лунгами и вангами в том, что для повседневной практики достаточно лунга или дженанга, а для того, чтобы делать ретрит, необходим ванг.

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011), КармаНеименноеРазвитиеУчения (17.02.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Дорогие, друзья! Что же вы делаете-то? Зачем вы это делаете?


А че не так-то? 
Тендзин задал вопрос, мол, работают ли практики тантры без вангов и лунгов?На что получил несколько  достаточно подробных ответов : не работают,мол, потому-то и потому-то.

----------


## Гьялцен

Денли, я с вами не согласен- Вы путаете ванг и дженанг. Ванг кур- передача силы- включает в себя полную передачу полномочий данного божества, и в зависимости от класса тантры, насчитывает от одного до четырех посвящений. 
Дженанг- разрешение- фактически это благословение того или иного божества посредством опоры на торма, без использования бумпы с "пером жар-птицы" и других предметов вроде капалы и проч. 
Так что то, что дают большинство лам у нас в России- по большей части ванги, в результате передачи которых образуются самаи...
Другой момент, что вы имеете в виду под настоящими вангами- вангчены, что ли, многодневные?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Денли, я с вами не согласен- Вы путаете ванг и дженанг.


Не исключаю, что я введен в заблуждение, или что-то не так понял. Главное, чтобы вы не путали)))

----------


## Гьялцен

Относительно различий между вангом и дженангом хорошо сказано где-то у Берзина. Примерно то, что я упомянул выше. 
Что же касается функциональной особенности оных, то получив дженанг, но не имея вангов, адепт не должен порождать себя как божество- только представлять божество перед собой или над головой. Но, получив  какой-либо ванг, он имеет право порождать себя как божество , используя любые полученные дженанги.

----------

Homer (06.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (07.01.2010)

----------


## ullu

> но включает в себя также преобразование в идама. .


А , понятно. Спасибо.
А че вы тут решили порядок в АП навести что ль? :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), Аминадав (07.01.2010), Иван Денисов (07.01.2010)

----------


## Вангдраг

По поводу дженанга:
     Намкха Дриме Рабжам Ринпоче в 2007 передавал дженанг Хаягривы и 
практику оного(где самопорождение).Люди практиковали и на следующий год
делились переживаниями в практике.И получали одобрение от Ринпоче.Так что 
при дженанге нет запрета представлять себя идамом.Но возможно есть разные
дженанги.
По поводу вангов в Карма-кагю:
  В пхове, кто знает, мы себя представляем в образе "красной дакини".Два раза
был у Оле на пхова.Никаких вангов он не давал.Но оба раза  я получал соответствующие знаки от практики.И другие люди.
Кстати,кто был у Аянга Тулку на пхова?Давали ли там ванг?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Мой совет про ванги не стоит говорить((( Это тайна если это что-то вам говорит. адис потом трудно получить братья.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну, насколько я знаю, моя подружка из АП получала, после выполнения всего Нендро, посвящение 8 Кармапы от Шамара Ринпоче и с тех пор делает практику без перерывов. Возможно, Лена и дает пояснения по практике тем, кто уже получил посвящение после выполнения Нендро. Или там они чето делают до посвящения. Но не думаю, что Лена Леонтьева придумывает свой Буддизм. Я сама с ней проводила первую медитацию прибежища, будучи в АП, лет 20, что ли, назад или почти 20. Без всяких посвящений - просто Лама ла.. Санге ла.. и т.д. Ну вот. И нормальная она девчонка, хотя, конечно, возможно люди меняются с возрастом, как правило. Однако, если есть вопросы к Лене, почему бы не зайти в АП, когда она там и не спросить у ней самой?

Кстати, передавайте от меня приветы при случае  :Smilie: 

Вообще, в АП, они делают Нендро, учат тибетский (многие) и обладают огромной преданностью учителю и его учениям, зачем катить на них балоны? Или бочки.. Думаю, что в личном разговоре с Леной можно все прояснить, а просто сплетничать в инете на тему, а как там у них.. Ну не очень гуд, по-моему. Лучше спросить у первоисточника, а не у людей, которые прямого отношения к предмету вопроса не имеют  :Smilie:  Я думаю.

----------

Torkwemada (08.01.2010), Аминадав (07.01.2010), Дима Чабсунчин (11.01.2010), Дондог (25.04.2011), КармаНеименноеРазвитиеУчения (17.02.2010)

----------


## Olle

Видимо как раз по этому поводу Кармапа и говорит:
http://www.buddism.ru//1262637184.phtml

----------

Pema Sonam (07.01.2010), Гьялцен (07.01.2010), куру хунг (07.01.2010), Яреб (18.03.2010)

----------


## Евгений Б.

Как следует из текстов, написанных учителями прошлого и современными учителями, чтобы заниматься практикой любого йидама, необходимо получить ванг, лунг и три - посвящение, передачу чтением и наставления по практике. При этом если человек получил посвящение ванг на практику ануттарайога-тантры, он может визуализировать себя в виде божества любого уровня тантры, если он получил на это божество дженанг (http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...es_tantra.html). Это не означает, что, получив посвящение ануттарайога-тантры, можно заниматься практикой любого йидама без посвящения вообще. Соответственно, можно представлять себя Хаягривой, имея ванг на какую-либо из практик ануттарайога-тантры и дженанг Хаягривы. Мне не попадались упоминания об этом у учителей ньингма, где речь, соответственно, будет идти о маха-, ану- и ати-йога, но сообщение Вангдрага, можно сказать, свидетельствует, что там так же.

Есть версия, что можно практиковать те или иные практики без ванга, имея только лунг, но в текстах учителей (например, в "Посвящении" Целе Нацог Рангдрола) пока мне встречались только обратные утверждения. Впрочем, я их не так много читал...

Большинство из передаваемых тибетскими учителями посвящений - ванги, потому что, как правильно сказал Гьялцен, на них используются бумпы и капалы, в то время как дженанг вроде как даётся с помощью торма. Просто эти ванги даются в сжатом виде - без наблюдения за сновидениями, построения мандалы и прочего, так как на это видимо не хватает времени. Если я не ошибаюсь, Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче во время посвящений говорит "ванг".

Всё имхо.

----------

Denli (08.01.2010), Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Тутоб

> По поводу дженанга:
>      Намкха Дриме Рабжам Ринпоче в 2007 передавал дженанг Хаягривы и 
> практику оного(где самопорождение).Люди практиковали и на следующий год
> делились переживаниями в практике.И получали одобрение от Ринпоче.Так что 
> при дженанге нет запрета представлять себя идамом.Но возможно есть разные
> дженанги.
> ?


Это путаница в понятиях разных школ. Просто значение дженанг в Сарма и Ньингма несколько различно. В Сарма это именно благословение, без права практики самопрождения, и т.д. А в Ньингма, дженанг это полноценный ванг, просто ванг краткий по форме, по сути же ничем не отличающийся от того же Вангчена, не более того. 
А ведь есть ещё более краткий, сущностный, так сказать ванг. Как правило именно такие ванги даёт Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.
В сарма же, это всё несколько иначе.

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011), КармаНеименноеРазвитиеУчения (17.02.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Вообще, в АП, они делают Нендро, учат тибетский (многие) и обладают огромной преданностью учителю и его учениям, зачем катить на них балоны? Или бочки.. Думаю, что в личном разговоре с Леной можно все прояснить, а просто сплетничать в инете на тему, а как там у них.. Ну не очень гуд, по-моему. Лучше спросить у первоисточника, а не у людей, которые прямого отношения к предмету вопроса не имеют  Я думаю.


Господа видимо меня не так поняли. Вот и в личку посыпались письма про то как "зря ты этот разговор затеял", да и на открытом форуме... Я просто спросил, работают ли практики без вангов и лунгов. И спросил у просвещённой буддийской общественности, где многие, если не все - бодхисаттвы, а не сектанты и фанатики. Несколько раз сталкивался с тем, что человек заканчивал нёндро, а потом получал объяснения от того или иного учпута, последний пример - у г-жи ЛЛ. И всё. Начинал практиковать. И не "в ожидании ванга", а даже и не зная, что он нужен  :Frown:  На мои вопросы "а что, так можно?" мне говорили "не мы так придумали - с Ламой не поспоришь". Вот и всё  :Smilie: 
ЗЫ а тому, кто получил ванг у Шамара Ринпоче очень повезло!

----------

Аминадав (08.01.2010), Гьялцен (07.01.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Господа видимо меня не так поняли. Вот и в личку посыпались письма про то как "зря ты этот разговор затеял", да и на открытом форуме... Я просто спросил, работают ли практики без вангов и лунгов. И спросил у просвещённой буддийской общественности, где многие, если не все - бодхисаттвы, а не сектанты и фанатики. Несколько раз сталкивался с тем, что человек заканчивал нёндро, а потом получал объяснения от того или иного учпута, последний пример - у г-жи ЛЛ. И всё. Начинал практиковать. И не "в ожидании ванга", а даже и не зная, что он нужен  На мои вопросы "а что, так можно?" мне говорили "не мы так придумали - с Ламой не поспоришь". Вот и всё 
> ЗЫ а тому, кто получил ванг у Шамара Ринпоче очень повезло!


Дорогой Тендзин Кюнзанг! Честно говоря, не понимаю, как вас можно было "не так" понять. Вы вот перечитайте свое исходное сообщение, там вовсе не просто "работают ли практики без вангов и лунгов".

Уж вы то не новичок на форуме и знали, к чему вопрос, поставленный в такой форме, может привести. 

И привело.

Так что, грустно это все.

----------

Olle (07.01.2010), Torkwemada (08.01.2010), КармаНеименноеРазвитиеУчения (17.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Дорогой Тендзин Кюнзанг! Честно говоря, не понимаю, как вас можно было "не так" понять. Вы вот перечитайте свое исходное сообщение, там вовсе не просто "работают ли практики без вангов и лунгов".
> 
> Уж вы то не новичок на форуме и знали, к чему вопрос, поставленный в такой форме, может привести. 
> 
> И привело.
> 
> Так что, грустно это все.


А по-моему, праивльно, что этот вопрос был задан. Люди должны знать объективную правду про традицию тантры, а не слушать только мнение одного учителя.

----------

куру хунг (07.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> А по-моему, праивльно, что этот вопрос был задан. Люди должны знать объективную правду про традицию тантры, а не слушать только мнение одного учителя.


Я думаю, что правильные вопросы в буддизме, это те, которые ведут к гармонии и взаимопониманию, а не когда в ответ на них человеку шлют в личку сообщения типа "что ж ты делаешь".

Соответственно, если человек хочет провести разъяснительную работу, и хочет сделать это гармонично, он берет, изучает материал, изучает вопрос относительно конкретной практики, пишет статью. Так мол и так, в традиции тибетской тантры, в таких то и таких то школах, есть такие-то части: лунг ванг и три. лунг это то-то ванг - се-то, а три - то-то. Считается что должно быть так и эдак.

Например.

Кто захочет, сделает какие-то выводы.

А это черный пиар какой-то.

----------

Torkwemada (08.01.2010), Дифо (07.01.2010), Дондог (25.04.2011), КармаНеименноеРазвитиеУчения (17.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю, что правильные вопросы в буддизме, это те, которые ведут к гармонии и взаимопониманию, а не когда в ответ на них человеку шлют в личку сообщения типа "что ж ты делаешь".
> 
> Соответственно, если человек хочет провести разъяснительную работу, и хочет сделать это гармонично, он берет, изучает материал, изучает вопрос относительно конкретной практики, пишет статью. Так мол и так, в традиции тибетской тантры, в таких то и таких то школах, есть такие-то части: лунг ванг и три. лунг это то-то ванг - се-то, а три - то-то. Считается что должно быть так и эдак.
> 
> Например.
> 
> Кто захочет, сделает какие-то выводы.
> 
> А это черный пиар какой-то.



А есть и ещё вариант: человек спрашивает общественность на БФ, что она думает по тому-то или тому-то вопросу. Разве это грех?  :Smilie:  На то форум и существует, чтобы прояснять проблемные моменты. Суть буддизма -- в открытости всему и всем, а желание "замолчать" что-то, чтобы не подорвать репутацию кого-то -- это, извините, противоречит Дхарме. 

Последователи буддизма в России должны знать исконную традицию Сутры и Тантры. Например, то, что ванг Ямантаки занимает два дня, а не то, как было с одним товарищем, который попросил сей ванг у одного геше и получил его в течении пятнадцати минут. Небезвозмездно. 

И люди должны знать, что идамов практиковать без посвящения -- всё равно что играть в компьютерные игры. Толку никакого -- одни фантазии и концепции. 

Иначе буддизм в России превратится в сплошное одурачивание и профанацию.

----------

Denli (08.01.2010), Dondhup (08.01.2010), Дондог (25.04.2011), куру хунг (07.01.2010), Пема Тутоб (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Расскажите, развейте сомнения!


Ну вообще, хороший мастер может свои правила устанавливать, которые подходят его ученикам. Наропа вообще просветлел после того, как учитель дал ему в лоб ботинком. 

И шаблоны (ванги, лунги), в которых Вы хотите найти опору и подлинность тоже когда-то были придуманы для определенного типа людей, что бы им было легче жить. Так что подумайте сто восемь раз, прежде, чем судить.

----------

Torkwemada (08.01.2010), Дондог (25.04.2011), КармаНеименноеРазвитиеУчения (17.02.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

Может быть , Дмитрий, Вы и правы... 
С одной стороны, есть традиция - ванги там, лунги... С другой- Дхарма конечно распространяется разными способами... Не нам судить...

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Sforza

_В наше время совершить посвящение Калачакры очень трудно. Если такой Учитель, как Далай-лама, дает это посвящение, то ему надо подготавливать мандалу и различные предметы много дней. Если вы небогаты, то никак не сможете этого сделать. Если кто-то попросит меня дать посвящение Калачакры, то я не смогу этого сделать. Не потому, что у меня самого нет этого посвящения или я не знаю, как его давать, а потому, что у меня нет таких вещей. Я должен придерживаться той системы, которая была утверждена в тибетской традиции. А возможности для этого у меня нет. 

Первоначально все было по-другому. Индийские махасиддхи посещали Уддияну, чтобы получить такие учения Ануттара-тантры, как Калачакра или Хеваджра, и поэтому позднее они смогли распространить эти учения в Индии. Когда они попадали в Уддияну, то находили Учителя, сидевшего где-то под деревом или в пещере, и просили его дать им самое важное учение. Учитель, вероятно, говорил им что-нибудь вроде: "Договорились, через три дня встречаемся в таком-то месте в полночь". Во многих жизнеописаниях махасиддхов это описывается именно так. Итак, в полночь Учитель передавал Калачакру или Хеваджру. Значит, на самом деле нет необходимости иметь много предметов. На изображениях дзогченских или тантрийских Учителей мы часто видим ящик, называемый саматог (za.ma.tog.), в котором хранились предметы, нужные для практики и для того, чтобы давать передачу. Если бы вы попросили учение Ануттара-тантры, Учитель достал бы из этого саматог небольшой рисунок мандалы и еще что-нибудь и исполнил посвящение, вот и все. В наши дни делается совсем по-другому. В течение столетий каждый Учитель что-то добавлял к процессу посвящения, и теперь он стал очень сложным._ 


Чогял Намхай Норбу Ринпоче

КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ТИБЕТСКИХ БУДДИЙСКИХ ТРАДИЦИЙ

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), Torkwemada (08.01.2010), Джигме (08.01.2010), КармаНеименноеРазвитиеУчения (17.02.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Hepster

вставлю свои пять копеек - уверен что практиковать нельзя  -  а  вообще  мне было приятно почитать топик  - и главное   можно теперь форум закрыть из за разных мнений и  к чему  это привело))  ! ))))))Обнимаю всех

----------


## ullu

> Суть буддизма -- в открытости всему и всем


Да ну ?
С каких это пор буддизм ваджраяны стал открытым для коренных тантрических падений вдруг?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> посвящение, то ему надо подготавливать мандалу


Шакьямуни дал Калачакру всем, кому надо было из присутствующих за время щелчка пальцами. 

Думайте пацаны, думайте....

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Шакьямуни дал Калачакру всем, кому надо было из присутствующих за время щелчка пальцами. 
> 
> Думайте пацаны, думайте....


Я думаю, что карма, а соответсвенно ей и способности, людей, повстречавших Шакьямуни, были намного лучше и выше, чем наши. И поэтому они могли принять такую передачу.)))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Или все эти сложности с вангами на самом деле не так обязательно и серьёзно? Я что-то не понимаю!


см.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Да ну ?
> С каких это пор буддизм ваджраяны стал открытым для коренных тантрических падений вдруг?


Не надо иронизировать. Я вкладывала в эту фразу совершенно другой смысл. При чём тут тантрические падения? 

Существует традиция. И существуют собственные интерпретации учения. Может быть, новые, упрощённые методы, для кого-то и работают, но к каким результатам приведут, неизвестно. Возможно, в качестве промежуточного этапа они хороши, я не отрицаю, т.к. приводят людей к буддизму и позволяют накопить какие-то заслуги. Мне лично ближе "оригинал".

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Я думаю, что карма, а соответсвенно ей и способности, людей, повстречавших Шакьямуни, были намного лучше и выше, чем наши. И поэтому они могли принять такую передачу.)))


Все правильно. 

К счастью и несчастью всякие убеждения имеют тенденцию сбываться. Вокруг Шакьямуни были люди, которые видели в нем обычного человека и даже соперника. Они нифига не могли у него получить, кроме головной боли.  Я именно про убеждения говорю, они определяют что мы видим, глядя на другое существо.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Мне лично ближе "оригинал".


Ну тогда либо изобретайте машину времени. Либо просветлевайте так, что бы этот оригинал увидеть непосредственно.

----------


## Нико

> Ну тогда либо изобретайте машину времени. Либо просветлевайте так, что бы этот оригинал увидеть непосредственно.


Машина времени не нужна, пока есть Кангьюр и Тенгьюр. А также тексты коренных тантр и комментарии к ним великих учителей.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), Евгений Грейт (08.01.2010), куру хунг (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Все правильно. 
> 
> К счастью и несчастью всякие убеждения имеют тенденцию сбываться. Вокруг Шакьямуни были люди, которые видели в нем обычного человека и даже соперника. Они нифига не могли у него получить, кроме головной боли.  Я именно про убеждения говорю, они определяют что мы видим, глядя на другое существо.


 Вокруг Сёко Асахары тоже было немало людей, которые видели в нём Будду.
 Но боюсь, что этих благих *"убеждений"*, хватило им только для того, что б попасть в прямопротивоположное от искомой цели место, а именно в ады.

 Так шта *думай пацан , думай* :Mad:

----------

Гьялцен (08.01.2010), Джигме (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Все правильно. 
> 
> К счастью и несчастью всякие убеждения имеют тенденцию сбываться. Вокруг Шакьямуни были люди, которые видели в нем обычного человека и даже соперника. Они нифига не могли у него получить, кроме головной боли.  Я именно про убеждения говорю, они определяют что мы видим, глядя на другое существо.


Это их карма. Но видеть Будду в тапочке, скажем, и получать от него посвящения в высшие тантры - несколько странно. Но это с позиции наблюдателя, который может видеть Будду в зимнем ботинке. И поэтому спорить о том, кто больше Будда - ботинок или тапочек - не очень умно. Надо просто уважать убеждения других людей, и молиться, чтобы они привели их к благу.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Я спрашивал: "что, без ванга? как это происходило?


Господа хорошие. Я вполне понимаю нашу привычку ходить строем и строить тех, кто выбивается. 

Докладываю. Высшими поучениями Кагью является Махамудра. Там есть упоминание, что цель - важнее средств достижения.

Если посмотреть на историю, то среди отцов-основателей Кагью были сплошные нестандартные пути. Тилопа получил передачу в медитации из ниоткуда. Наропа получил башмаком по лбу. Марпа потерял все свои записи и учил как считал нужным. Миларепа упорно и долго строил строения из камня, что бы очистить впечатления. Гампопа был монахом и реализовался через медитацию. 

Только после Гампопы стали применять унифицированный подход. Это было связано с тем, что учеников стало слишком много, что бы с каждым возиться. 


У нас сейчас среди буддистов развелись перфекционисты. Это такие люди, которые хотят безукоризненно следовать правилам, выполнять предписания, получать только самое подлинное. Делают они это иногда для того, что бы *быть более уверенными* в себе, а иногда - что бы *контролировать других*, решать кто прав, а кто неправ.  Если первая цель слегка тормозит человека, то вторая сильно мешает. В Карма Кагью последние перфекционисты-манипуляторы не уживаются. Они долго не выдерживают тонкой иронии и толстого юмора.

----------


## куру хунг

> Господа хорошие. Я вполне понимаю нашу привычку ходить строем и строить тех, кто выбивается. 
> 
> Докладываю. Высшими поучениями Кагью является Махамудра. Там есть упоминание, что цель - важнее средств достижения.
> 
> Если посмотреть на историю, то среди отцов-основателей Кагью были сплошные нестандартные пути. Тилопа получил передачу в медитации из ниоткуда. Наропа получил башмаком по лбу. Марпа потерял все свои записи и учил как считал нужным. Миларепа упорно и долго строил строения из камня, что бы очистить впечатления. Гампопа был монахом и реализовался через медитацию. 
> 
> Только после Гампопы стали применять унифицированный подход. Это было связано с тем, что учеников стало слишком много, что бы с каждым возиться. 
> 
> 
> У нас сейчас среди буддистов развелись перфекционисты. Это такие люди, которые хотят безукоризненно следовать правилам, выполнять предписания, получать только самое подлинное. Делают они это иногда для того, что бы *быть более уверенными* в себе, а иногда - что бы *контролировать других*, решать кто прав, а кто неправ.  Если первая цель слегка тормозит человека, то вторая сильно мешает. В Карма Кагью последние перфекционисты-манипуляторы не уживаются. Они долго не выдерживают тонкой иронии и толстого юмора.


 Дажавю!!!!!

 Объявилась очередная инкарнация Димы. Саб. на БФ.

 Мне иной раз кажется, что их там (В АП) за какие то провинности (или заслуги??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) забрасывают на БФ с регулярностью в полгода, типа вахтовым методом, нести всякую околесицу о Тантре, Махамудре и т. д.

 Я лично пас, ухожу в тину, дисскутировать с алмазоподобными ботами, давно не имею никакого желания.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), Гьялцен (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Господа хорошие. Я вполне понимаю нашу привычку ходить строем и строить тех, кто выбивается.


Честно говоря, иногда отсутствие привычки становится привычкой. :Big Grin: 




> Докладываю. Высшими поучениями Кагью является Махамудра. Там есть упоминание, что цель - важнее средств достижения.


Вырвав этот кусок из контекста, можно далеко уйти.




> Если посмотреть на историю, то среди отцов-основателей Кагью были сплошные нестандартные пути. Тилопа получил передачу в медитации из ниоткуда. Наропа получил башмаком по лбу. Марпа потерял все свои записи и учил как считал нужным. Миларепа упорно и долго строил строения из камня, что бы очистить впечатления. Гампопа был монахом и реализовался через медитацию. 
> 
> Только после Гампопы стали применять унифицированный подход. Это было связано с тем, что учеников стало слишком много, что бы с каждым возиться.


У вышеупомянтых йогинов были высочайшие спосообности.





> У нас сейчас среди буддистов развелись перфекционисты. Это такие люди, которые хотят безукоризненно следовать правилам, выполнять предписания, получать только самое подлинное. Делают они это иногда для того, что бы *быть более уверенными* в себе, а иногда - что бы *контролировать других*, решать кто прав, а кто неправ.  Если первая цель слегка тормозит человека, то вторая сильно мешает. В Карма Кагью последние перфекционисты-манипуляторы не уживаются. Они долго не выдерживают тонкой иронии и толстого юмора.


Если пациент не будет следовать указаниям врача, что с ним будет?
И никто не строит последователей Ламы Оле здесь. Это просто невозможно на форуме.))) А Ваш последный пост, уж извините, состоит из штампов. Особенно фраза о юморе. И кто же ходит строем? :Wink:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), Гьялцен (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

похоже, что мой мерседес проехался по чьим-то мазолям

----------


## Джигме

> Ну вообще, хороший мастер может свои правила устанавливать, которые подходят его ученикам. Наропа вообще просветлел после того, как учитель дал ему в лоб ботинком. 
> 
> И шаблоны (ванги, лунги), в которых Вы хотите найти опору и подлинность тоже когда-то были придуманы для определенного типа людей, что бы им было легче жить. Так что подумайте сто восемь раз, прежде, чем судить.


Ну ровняться на Наропу не совсем корректно. Наропа к моменту встречи с Тилопой был продвинутым буддийским практиком и уже имел много тантрических посвящений и учений. И, если мне не изменяет память, даже был одно время настоятелем Наланды. Но даже не смотря на все это он несколько лет таскался за Тилопой чтобы в конце концов получить "башмаком по черепу". В нашем случае речь не идет о просветлении "продвинутых" буддийских практиков из России, речь идет о правильной передачи этого учения учителями ООоочень далеких от уровня Тилопы ученикам ООооочень далеких от уровня Наропы.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), Гьялцен (08.01.2010), куру хунг (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Не думаю, что размышления о том, как некто далек от того или иного уровня, сделает нас просветленнее.

Вроде чистое видение в другом заключается  :Kiss:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (08.01.2010), Мошэ (19.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну тогда либо изобретайте машину времени


Частенько и современными учителями говориться одно простое утверждение. Для того чтобы человек (учитель) мог сам составлять тексты или переделывать практики других, он должен иметь реализацию.
Честно говоря в отношении Оле есть сомнения что он имеет право так делать.
А делать практику только с разъяснениями Лены без ванга или хотя бы лунга - это несколько неосторожно. Тем более у Лены есть некоторые пробелы в знаниях. Дима, может вы видели какие-то странные описания жизни Марпы, Тилопы, Наропы и Гампопы (который практикова и учения Кадампы, а не только следовал монашеству), но писания Марпы составляют несколько томов. И их можно на тибетском заказать. Они сохранились, похоже.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), куру хунг (08.01.2010), Мария Герасимова (16.10.2022), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Частенько и современными учителями говориться одно простое утверждение. Для того чтобы человек (учитель) мог сам составлять тексты или переделывать практики других, он должен иметь реализацию.
> Честно говоря в отношении Оле есть сомнения что он имеет право так делать.
> А делать практику только с разъяснениями Лены без ванга или хотя бы лунга - это несколько неосторожно. Тем более у Лены есть некоторые пробелы в знаниях. Дима, может вы видели какие-то странные описания жизни Марпы, Тилопы, Наропы и Гампопы (который практикова и учения Кадампы, а не только следовал монашеству), но писания Марпы составляют несколько томов. И их можно на тибетском заказать. Они сохранились, похоже.


Я смотрю Вы так разбираетесь в чужих  традициях. Есть только один вопрос. Почему бы Вам не переговорить с Леной Леонтьевой лично ? Я не исключаю, что Ваша эрудиция поможет ей в написании диссертации.


PS
Всех любителей подискутировать приглашаю на научную конференцию. В 2008 году она проходила в октябре в Петербурге. Сборник трудов разобрали в миг. Есть желание организовать еще одну и сделать ее традиционной.
http://vajra-conference.buddhism.ru/

----------

Дифо (08.01.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему бы Вам не переговорить с Леной Леонтьевой лично ? Я не исключаю, что Ваша эрудиция поможет ей в написании диссертации.


Спасибо. С Леной я знаком. Благо делал некоторые проекты с ее текущим научным руководителем. Разговоры о учпутах также были. В частности затрагивались такие моменты как то, что сами учпуты не всегда приводят даже такие простые на первый взгляд классификации, как разъяснения классов тантр (хотя якобы практикуют ваджраяну). Про стадии зарождения и завершения вообще тишина. О том что практики начинают взращивать клеши вместо трансформации - также разговор был. О том что некорректно подается информация о других школах - также говорили. О том, что историю не знают и передергивают - также шел разговор. Впрчоем она и сама не совсем сильна во всех данных аспектах. Когда она выступала на конференции в институте востоковедения, то почему-то отвечать на вопросы по ваджраяне иногда приходилось мне. О чем еще поговорить предлагаете? О помощи написать дисер? Таки я не закрыт для помощи в отношении переводов текстов и ей это известно. Тем более что с тибетского она сама не переводит (жизнеописание для неё переводил другой человек, а не она сама). О чем еще поговорить после того как её срезали на предзащите?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), куру хунг (08.01.2010), Мошэ (19.03.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Спасибо. С Леной я знаком. Благо делал некоторые проекты с ее текущим научным руководителем. Разговоры о учпутах также были. В частности затрагивались такие моменты как то, что сами учпуты не всегда приводят даже такие простые на первый взгляд классификации, как разъяснения классов тантр (хотя якобы практикуют ваджраяну). Про стадии зарождения и завершения вообще тишина. О том что практики начинают взращивать клеши вместо трансформации - также разговор был. О том что некорректно подается информация о других школах - также говорили. О том, что историю не знают и передергивают - также шел разговор. Впрчоем она и сама не совсем сильна во всех данных аспектах. Когда она выступала на конференции в институте востоковедения, то почему-то отвечать на вопросы по ваджраяне иногда приходилось мне. О чем еще поговорить предлагаете? О помощи написать дисер? Таки я не закрыт для помощи в отношении переводов текстов и ей это известно. Тем более что с тибетского она сама не переводит (жизнеописание для неё переводил другой человек, а не она сама). О чем еще поговорить после того как её срезали на предзащите?


Отлично. За небезразличие спасибо. 
А к чему пришли в результате разговора ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Отлично. За небезразличие спасибо. 
> А к чему пришли в результате разговора ?


После того как были разъяснены действия учпутов на основании некоторых лиц, что ее знали достаточно хорошо, я стал получать от них оскорбления (не от самой Лены). Это ответа достаточно?
По поводу переводов она иногда обращалась (например выверить список текстов составленных Марпой или переведенных с его участием. Как собрания его текстов, так и тексты из Кангьюра и Тенгьюра). Но не часто, хотя текст одной из тантр из Кангьюра ей отдал (на тибетском). Если память не изменяет, Чакрасамвара-тантры. По поводу классификаций тантр, истории, описания стадий - ну что можно сказать, если она сама в этом не сильна? Ничего.
Когда она издавала книгу в соавторстве с Андросовым, то было желание написать рецензию на эту книгу. Однако попросила этого не делать, поскольку ляпы начинались уже во введении, взятом из лекций Оле. На этом примерно сотрудничество и закончилось.... А нет, вспомнил. Однажды она сказала что необходимо чтобы ученик слепо следовал за учителем.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), куру хунг (08.01.2010), Мошэ (19.03.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Denli

> Большинство из передаваемых тибетскими учителями посвящений - ванги, потому что, как правильно сказал Гьялцен, на них используются бумпы и капалы, в то время как дженанг вроде как даётся с помощью торма. Просто эти ванги даются в сжатом виде - без наблюдения за сновидениями, построения мандалы и прочего, так как на это видимо не хватает времени. Если я не ошибаюсь, Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче во время посвящений говорит "ванг".


Да вот в том и дело, что на одном из таких вангов, которые передавал ЧНР, был один из моих друзей, кто поученей. Он и сказал, что это не ванг был вовсе, а дженанг. А я тогда был мал и глуп, и даже не удосужился у него спросить, в чем же разница. Но вроде в его квалификации сомнений у меня нет. Надо бы *Легбу* позвать. Пусть он разъяснит, в чем разница.

----------


## Нико

А кто такие учпуты?

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А кто такие учпуты?


В КК АП - учителя путешествующие. К ним относится и Лена Леонтьева.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Да вот в том и дело, что на одном из таких вангов, которые передавал ЧНР, был один из моих друзей, кто поученей. Он и сказал, что это не ванг был вовсе, а дженанг. А я тогда был мал и глуп, и даже не удосужился у него спросить, в чем же разница. Но вроде в его квалификации сомнений у меня нет. Надо бы *Легбу* позвать. Пусть он разъяснит, в чем разница.


Дженанг (rjes gnang) -- т.н. "разрешение", "разрешительное посвящение", "разрешительное благословение". Один из видов посвящения, неполного, в результате которого ученик получает разрешение на практику божества, начитывание его мантры и получение комментариев. Относится к типам Крия и Чарья тантр. 

Ванг (dbang) -- "абхишека", "наделение силой", "посвящение", полное вхождение в колесницу Тайной мантры. Включает в себя принятие тантрических обетов и самай (в отличие от дженанга) а таже разрешение на визуализацию себя в виде йидама (в отличие от дженанга).

----------

Homer (09.01.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Да вот в том и дело, что на одном из таких вангов, которые передавал ЧНР, был один из моих друзей, кто поученей. Он и сказал, что это не ванг был вовсе, а дженанг. А я тогда был мал и глуп, и даже не удосужился у него спросить, в чем же разница. Но вроде в его квалификации сомнений у меня нет. Надо бы *Легбу* позвать. Пусть он разъяснит, в чем разница.


Что касается вангов, что их похоже столько разновидностей, что чтобы разобраться, ламой надо стать ))

"Когда мы говорим об изначальном состоянии, то его можно объяснить или определить, прибегнув к множеству метафор и примеров, но все эти примеры и аналогии неполны. Нет такой метафоры, такого примера, которые могли бы целиком объять это явление. Именно поэтому мы говорим, что данное явление выходит за пределы слов, за пределы примеров, за пределы мер, за пределы объяснений. Понимание этого основного положения - вот что мы называем истинной передачей. Именно в этом и заключается истинное посвящение. Обычно же говорят о символическом, материальном посвящении. По тибетски его называют цема дзагиванг. Цема значит материальные вещи, дза - объекты, а ванг - символическое посвящение.
Обычно эти посвящения, всем известные посвящения, происходят именно на таком уровне. Рисуют мандалу или готовят ее как-нибудь иначе. Вам говорят, чтобы вы глядели на эту мандалу. Но это только называется мандалой. На саомо деле мандала - это нечто иное. Истинная мандала - это измерение самого человека. Но мандала может в какой-то мере служить его эмблемой или исмволом, чтобы легче было понять, каким оно должно быть на самом деле. Потом вам на голову ставят какой-нибудь предмет, как правило, ритуальный сосуд - это то, что вмещает, содержит в себе некое вещество. Все это используют как символы - "Вот вы и получили посвящение тела".
Но это не настоящее посвящение. Настоящее посвящение тела заключается в том, что человек обладает ваджрное тело. Поэтому посвящение связано с требяваджрами. Выполняется оно символически, но благодаря символам вы должны постичь истинный смысл. И тогда мы говорим, что это дженги ванг, то сть истинный ванг, истинное посвящение. Истинное, подлинное посвящение не нуждается в специальных предметах.
...

Посвящения, которые повсюду проводят, характерны для системы Тантры. В Тантре есть понятие сунгва ванг. Сунг означает мантра, ванг - посвящение, а чева - величина, обширность. Поэтому такие посвящения рассматривают как способ расширения, распространения причин, а также как средство очищения. Например, при посвящении используют множество мантр. Конечно, при этом вы ничего не понимаете, но все получаете значительные преимущества для очищения. Кроме того, это путь распространения, расширения Тантры - посвящение все новых и новых людей.
"
(с) Беседы в Конвее, Чогъял Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> После того как были разъяснены действия учпутов на основании некоторых лиц, что ее знали достаточно хорошо, я стал получать от них оскорбления (не от самой Лены). Это ответа достаточно?
> ....


О вы явно перфекционист. С этой точки зрения все так и есть. Я не зря про Наропу упомянул. Вы должны отлично знать эту историю. Пусть ваше бессознательное само сделает из этого вывод.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> О вы явно перфекционист. С этой точки зрения все так и есть. Я не зря про Наропу упомянул. Вы должны отлично знать эту историю. Пусть ваше бессознательное само сделает из этого вывод.


Перфекционист я или нет, это еще вопрос. Также под вопросом и то, что я должен или не должен знать. 
Дмитрий. Вы с легкостью переводите стрелки с одной темы на другую. Может всё таки имеет смысл хоть раз в одной теме пройтись до конца и не переводить стрелки на другие темы? Попробуйте. Полегчает.
Просто получается красивая ситуация. Все всех в КК АП чему-то учат, а на деле обучение и понимание на очень низком уровне. Если уж даже про лунги и ванги народ бывает не в курсе. В данном случае перфекционизм тут не при чем. И его вы можете приписать многим людям на этом форуме. Правда можно заметить, что разного рода ярлыки начинают приписывать когда-то чего-то не нравится или все-таки задели.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Кажется, тут кто-то настаивает на существовании объективной реальности. 

Прэлестно, Прэлестно ))))

----------


## Гьялцен

Йонтен, ты кажись не о том цитату подобрал. Красивую, конечно, но не о том.

----------

куру хунг (08.01.2010), Нико (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Йонтен, ты кажись не о том цитату подобрал. Красивую, конечно, но не о том.


Это я потихоньку начинаю собирать информацию о том, какие бывают ванги. А то мало ли, вдруг кто спросит.

А  там глядишь, может и о том. Кто-то и в собаке видел будду, чем Лена то хуже, простихоспади? )))

Я кстати знаю некоторое количество европейцев, побывавших на СТОЛЬКИХ вангах, и все же сомневающихся, актуально ли оно для белого человека. И что делать с таким кармическим видением? Остается только расслабиться в естественном состоянии )))

----------


## Нико

Помнится, лет десять назад мне в руки попала расшифровка курса по цема КИБИ. Там, помимо прочего, давалась "классификация" воззрений об абсолютной истине в четырёх школах тиб. буддизма. Поразила меня своей ошибочностью, и ещё лама всё время уходил в сторону при щекотливых вопросах слушателей.  Неудивительно, что народ из АП не знает основы тантры.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Это я потихоньку начинаю собирать информацию о том, какие бывают ванги. А то мало ли, вдруг кто спросит.
> 
> А  там глядишь, может и о том. Кто-то и в собаке видел будду, чем Лена то хуже, простихоспади? )))
> 
> Я кстати знаю некоторое количество европейцев, побывавших на СТОЛЬКИХ вангах, и все же сомневающихся, актуально ли оно для белого человека. И что делать с таким кармическим видением? Остается только расслабиться в естественном состоянии )))


Надо "зрить в суть", что называется. 

Помимо Лены, слава Буддам, пока остались в этом Дзамбулинге настоящие учителя -- и сутры, и тантры, и дзогчена. Зачем довольствоваться малым?


А европейцам свойственно сомневаться. Русским, в том числе. Несколько раз видела и слышала, как после посвящения к ламе подходили люди и спрашивали: "А можно ли ликвидировать данные нами обязательства и самаи?" Честно говоря, волосы вставали дыбом. 

А в естественном состоянии чтобы расслабиться, надо сначала его достичь, что ли.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Ребята, мы хоть осознаем куда мы докатились, какие из нас убогие практики и насколько ущербно наше кармическое видение, что в нашей субъективной реальности что ни сангха - то раскол, что ни лама то скандал?

И вместо того, чтобы делать как завещают учителя, мы делаем то, что делаем.

----------

Игорь Игорь (11.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Ребята, мы хоть осознаем куда мы докатились, какие из нас убогие практики и насколько ущербно наше кармическое видение, что в нашей субъективной реальности что ни сангха - то раскол, что ни лама то скандал?
> 
> И вместо того, чтобы делать как завещают учителя, мы делаем то, что делаем.


Времена упадка, эх....А что завещают учителя в данном случае, по-Вашему?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (11.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Перфекционист я или нет, это еще вопрос. Также под вопросом и то, что я должен или не должен знать. 
> Дмитрий. Вы с легкостью переводите стрелки с одной темы на другую. Может всё таки имеет смысл хоть раз в одной теме пройтись до конца и не переводить стрелки на другие темы? Попробуйте. Полегчает.


Да нет никакого конца. Всегда есть продолжение.





> Просто получается красивая ситуация. Все всех в КК АП чему-то учат, а на деле обучение и понимание на очень низком уровне. Если уж даже про лунги и ванги народ бывает не в курсе. В данном случае перфекционизм тут не при чем. И его вы можете приписать многим людям на этом форуме. Правда можно заметить, что разного рода ярлыки начинают приписывать когда-то чего-то не нравится или все-таки задели.



Когда-то я нифига не понимал в Дхарме и уровень другана с кружкой пива меня устраивал. Потом стал знать больше. Даже  на учпутов стал редко ходить.  Потом обнаружил, что в КК есть блистательные знатоки Дхармы. Свой интелект можно с ними почесать, если хочется. Но для чего ?

У Наропы тоже голова была большая. И как известно он мог любого интеллектуала заткнуть за пояс. Только Тилопа с ним долго даже не разговаривал. Ждал когда Наропа начнет выходить из своей виртуальной реальности. В течении нескольких весьма жестоких испытаний Тилопа сказал только несколько слов. А под конец еще каблуком в лоб дал.

Это особенность Карма-Кагью. У них всё получается, но для этого им не надо быть прилежными отличниками. Не надо доказывать авторитетам, что они соответствуют каким-то придуманным требованиям.

----------


## Нико

> Да нет никакого конца. Всегда есть продолжение.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Когда-то я нифига не понимал в Дхарме и уровень другана с кружкой пива меня устраивал. Потом стал знать больше. Даже  на учпутов стал редко ходить.  Потом обнаружил, что в КК есть блистательные знатоки Дхармы. Свой интелект можно с ними почесать, если хочется. Но для чего ?
> 
> У Наропы тоже голова была большая. И как известно он мог любого интеллектуала заткнуть за пояс. Только Тилопа с ним долго даже не разговаривал. Ждал когда Наропа начнет выходить из своей виртуальной реальности. В течении нескольких весьма жестоких испытаний Тилопа сказал только несколько слов. А под конец еще каблуком в лоб дал.
> ...


А что надо? Ну дали Вам пару раз каблуком в лоб? Просветлеете? А у кого "всё получается"? Уточните, интересно.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Времена упадка, эх....А что завещают учителя в данном случае, по-Вашему?


По-нашему, в данном случае они завещают тонглен + плюс визуализацию во время практики принятия прибежища в нендро своих врагов (личностей, с которыми испытываем проблемы) перед собой. 

Помнить о том, что наше восприятие и реакция на кажущуюся внешней реальность обусловлена клешами и стараться, чтобы любое действие имело в своей основе благую мотивацию и несло гармонию.

В махаяне еще лочжонги есть, тоже хорошо.

В общем, как-то так.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Нико

> По-нашему, в данном случае они завещают тонглен + плюс визуализацию во время практики принятия прибежища в нендро своих врагов (личностей, с которыми испытываем проблемы) перед собой. 
> 
> Помнить о том, что наше восприятие и реакция на кажущуюся внешней реальность обусловлена клешами и стараться, чтобы любое действие имело в своей основе благую мотивацию и несло гармонию.
> 
> В махаяне еще лочжонги есть, тоже хорошо.
> 
> В общем, как-то так.


Ой, правда, что ль?! Не, это слишком сложная практика для российских нелджорпа/ма. Труднее махамудры и дзогчена.

Кста, лоджонг и тонглен - равнозначные вещи. Обе есть в Махаяне. Но их очень, очень, очень трудно практиковать! Труднее махамудры с дзогченом.  :Smilie:

----------

Евгений Грейт (09.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А что надо? Ну дали Вам пару раз каблуком в лоб? Просветлеете? А у кого "всё получается"? Уточните, интересно.


Эх задаете вы вопросы, на которые за пять минут не ответишь.

Конечно, там дело не в каблуке было. Многих встречал, кто головой бился, но они не просветлели. Просто у  Наропы в этот момент снялись последние завесы, которые отделяли его от просветления.

----------


## Нико

> Эх задаете вы вопросы, на которые за пять минут не ответишь.
> 
> Конечно, там дело не в каблуке было. Многих встречал, кто головой бился, но они не просветлели. Просто у  Наропы в этот момент снялись последние завесы, которые отделяли его от просветления.


Вот именно. Наропа, должно быть, много жизней до этого старался, учился, практиковал... И именно в той его самой жизни последние препятствия ушли благодаря удару туфлей по башке.  Мы не такие везунчики, как он. Поэтому надо стараться, учиться, и т.д.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Помнится, лет десять назад мне в руки попала расшифровка курса по цема КИБИ. Там, помимо прочего, давалась "классификация" воззрений об абсолютной истине в четырёх школах тиб. буддизма. Поразила меня своей ошибочностью, и ещё лама всё время уходил в сторону при щекотливых вопросах слушателей.  Неудивительно, что народ из АП не знает основы тантры.


Не могли бы вы уточнить за каой год вам попалась распечатка материалов КИБИ? И какого именно (Калмыкия, Индия). В Калмыкии особо не говорилось в Цема Ригтер о школах тибетского буддизма. Там помниться говорилось о четырех школах мысли (вайбхашика, саутрантика, читтаматра, мадхьямака). При мне в Элисте о четырех школах тибетского буддизма особо не говорили.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это особенность Карма-Кагью. У них всё получается, но для этого им не надо быть прилежными отличниками. Не надо доказывать авторитетам, что они соответствуют каким-то придуманным требованиям.


Внимательно перечитайте жизнеописание Наропы. Там также говориться о том, что Тилопа давал ему учения. Согласно некоторым текстам Таранатхи, например, шесть учений Наропы - в большей степени концептуальные, чем скажем учения джорва друг. Как раз шести йог.

----------

Гьялцен (08.01.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Не могли бы вы уточнить за каой год вам попалась распечатка материалов КИБИ? И какого именно (Калмыкия, Индия). В Калмыкии особо не говорилось в Цема Ригтер о школах тибетского буддизма. Там помниться говорилось о четырех школах мысли (вайбхашика, саутрантика, читтаматра, мадхьямака). При мне в Элисте о четырех школах тибетского буддизма особо не говорили.


Могу сказать лишь, что это был девяносто-какой-то год, и, м.б., учение давалось в Калмыкии. Учитель был Чечу Ринпоче, кажется. И речь шла не о школах тиб. буддизма, а именно о 4 философских школах. Потом расшифровка этого учения довольно долго "гуляла" по рукам.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вот именно. Наропа, должно быть, много жизней до этого старался, учился, практиковал... И именно в той его самой жизни последние препятствия ушли благодаря удару туфлей по башке.  Мы не такие везунчики, как он. Поэтому надо стараться, учиться, и т.д.


Делать надо то, что говорит Ваш учитель. Если он говорит учиться, то учитесь. В КК в основном медитируют, хотя есть даже учебные заведения, в которых некоторые учатся, кому надо. http://www.kibi-edu.org/ 

Но в этих заведениях можно получить слишком много ответов на еще незаданные вопросы. Потом эти ответы будут как горячая картошка, которую надо кому-то кинуть.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Делать надо то, что говорит Ваш учитель. Если он говорит учиться, то учитесь. В КК в основном медитируют, хотя есть даже учебные заведения, в которых некоторые учатся, кому надо. 
> Но в этих заведениях можно получить слишком много ответов на еще незаданные вопросы. Потом эти ответы будут как горячая картошка, которую надо кому-то кинуть.


Ну вот. Вы уже пытаетесь привить свое "правильное понимание" другим. и только на основании подхода Оле. А дальше начнете говорить, что ни один из йогинов КК ничего не изучал и не получал передач текстов от своих учителей.  :Smilie: 
В какой-то мере это бред. Об этом говорил еще Цультрим Тхарчин в Элисте (кхенпо был такой). Также читал лекцию для практиков КК АП. А потом слегка порушил их представления (подобные вашим).

----------

Гьялцен (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Могу сказать лишь, что это был девяносто-какой-то год, и, м.б., учение давалось в Калмыкии. Учитель был Чечу Ринпоче, кажется. И речь шла не о школах тиб. буддизма, а именно о 4 философских школах. Потом расшифровка этого учения довольно долго "гуляла" по рукам.


Это наверное была лекция при открытии КИБИ, поскольку в Элисте в тамошнем филиале Чечу Ринпоче не обучал. В тот год там учил кхенпо Карма Чочог

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Внимательно перечитайте жизнеописание Наропы. Там также говориться о том, что Тилопа давал ему учения. Согласно некоторым текстам Таранатхи, например, шесть учений Наропы - в большей степени концептуальные, чем скажем учения джорва друг. Как раз шести йог.


Я с Вами тягаться в цитировании не хочу. Наропа получил просветление не медитируя. Так что все нормально. Пути Дхармы неисповедимы, как заметил один из пишуших в этой теме.

----------


## ullu

> Не надо иронизировать. Я вкладывала в эту фразу совершенно другой смысл. При чём тут тантрические падения? 
> 
> Существует традиция. И существуют собственные интерпретации учения. Может быть, новые, упрощённые методы, для кого-то и работают, но к каким результатам приведут, неизвестно. Возможно, в качестве промежуточного этапа они хороши, я не отрицаю, т.к. приводят людей к буддизму и позволяют накопить какие-то заслуги. Мне лично ближе "оригинал".


Я не иронизирую. Я прямо вроде говорю - то что вы тут пишете это коренные тантрические падения.
с каких пор буддизм ваджраяны стал к этому открыт я не знаю, по моему ни с каких.

----------


## Нико

> Это наверное была лекция при открытии КИБИ, поскольку в Элисте в тамошнем филиале Чечу Ринпоче не обучал. В тот год там учил кхенпо Карма Чочог


А может быть, это были лекции Карма Чочога, я сейчас уже не помню.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Я лично пас, ухожу в тину, дисскутировать с алмазоподобными ботами, давно не имею никакого желания.


"Не верю!"(с) )))

----------


## Гьялцен

> У Наропы тоже голова была большая. И как известно он мог любого интеллектуала заткнуть за пояс. Только Тилопа с ним долго даже не разговаривал. Ждал когда Наропа начнет выходить из своей виртуальной реальности. В течении нескольких весьма жестоких испытаний Тилопа сказал только несколько слов. А под конец еще каблуком в лоб дал.
> 
> Это особенность Карма-Кагью. У них всё получается, но для этого им не надо быть прилежными отличниками. Не надо доказывать авторитетам, что они соответствуют каким-то придуманным требованиям.


Дмитрий, да ведь когда Тилопа с Наропой строили отношения учитель-ученик, не было еще никакой карма-кагью. 
Вы говорите, мол есть какие-то придуманные требования, чего-то типа надо заявить о себе. А вот , по классике, есть требования к учителю- способы его проверки, соответствует ли он, понимаешь, гордому своему имени- учитель, или нет. То же самое и к ученику есть требования- является ли он подходящим сосудом для тантры , скажем... Этих вещей никто не отменял.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## ullu

напомню, если кто забыл
"1. Неуважительно относиться к ваджрному наставнику. Ваджрным, или тантрийским, наставником является тот, кто даровал посвящение в тантры, учил медитации и объяснял смысл тантрийского учения. Под неуважительным отношением понимается любое оскорбление, как физическое, так и словесное, прямое или косвенное, например распространение ложных сведений. Если же все это делается осознанно, намеренно, с желанием показать себя и оскорбить наставника – это полное падение. Последнее утверждение относится также и ко всем остальным падениям.

12. Разрушать веру. Падением является разрушение веры у людей, в частности в буддийское учение. Также это падение рассматривается как разрушение веры в конкретного учителя или йогина."

----------

Echo (09.01.2010), Jinpa Soenam (08.01.2010), Дифо (09.01.2010), Евгений Грейт (09.01.2010), Игорь Игорь (11.01.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Я с Вами тягаться в цитировании не хочу. Наропа получил просветление не медитируя. Так что все нормально. Пути Дхармы неисповедимы, как заметил один из пишуших в этой теме.


Дмитрий, Вам filoleg уже указал, что необходимо ознакомиться с намтаром Наропы, прежде чем делать неверные категоричные выводы. Даже в старых журналах Мир кагью этот намтар печатался. Так вот, Наропа получил -таки учения 6-ти йог от Тилопы- и даже их практиковал, примерно по году каждую.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Ну вот. Вы уже пытаетесь привить свое "правильное понимание" другим. и только на основании подхода Оле. А дальше начнете говорить, что ни один из йогинов КК ничего не изучал и не получал передач текстов от своих учителей. В какой-то мере это бред.





> Об этом говорил еще Цультрим Тхарчин в Элисте (кхенпо был такой). Также читал лекцию для практиков КК АП. А потом слегка порушил их представления (подобные вашим).


Торжественно сдаюсь! Вы меня победили. 
Пока.

----------


## Гьялцен

> В КК в основном медитируют, хотя есть даже учебные заведения, в которых некоторые учатся, кому надо. http://www.kibi-edu.org/ 
> 
> Но в этих заведениях можно получить слишком много ответов на еще незаданные вопросы. Потом эти ответы будут как горячая картошка, которую надо кому-то кинуть.


В карма кагью не только в основном медитируют, к счастью. До сих пор есть шедры при монастырях  и масса великих  кенпо, многие Кармапы писали "ученые" тексты, Джамгон Конгтрул очень известный ученый, да что там говорить... 
В общем, не кидайтесь картошкой куда ни попадя.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Ребята, мы хоть осознаем куда мы докатились, какие из нас убогие практики и насколько ущербно наше кармическое видение, что в нашей субъективной реальности что ни сангха - то раскол, что ни лама то скандал?
> 
> .


Нет, дорогой, раскол сангхи карма кагью- это на сегодняшний день самая объективная реальность, к несчастью.
(Неполиткорректную вещь сказал, извини, брат).

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Я не иронизирую. Я прямо вроде говорю - то что вы тут пишете это коренные тантрические падения.
> с каких пор буддизм ваджраяны стал к этому открыт я не знаю, по моему ни с каких.


Хорошо, докажите, почему то, что я пишу -- коренные тантрические падения.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> В карма кагью не только в основном медитируют, к счастью. До сих пор есть шедры при монастырях  и масса великих  кенпо, многие Кармапы писали "ученые" тексты, Джамгон Конгтрул очень известный ученый, да что там говорить... 
> В общем, не кидайтесь картошкой куда ни попадя.


Так я и говорю - хочешь  медитируй. Хочешь - учись, становись ученым. Хочешь - совмещай и то и другое.   В Кагью много было ученых, но основную славу принесли практики. Хотя некоторые, но не все практики были одновременно и учеными.

В момент смерти поможет только Дхарма. Список прочитанных книг можно позабыть сразу после того, как сосулька на голову свалится.

_
А эффект горячей картошки уже прям на форуме виден. Почитайте filoleg. Подумайте каким образом он использует свою сверх-ученость. Видимо что-бы доказать, что другие что-то недопонимают._

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так я и говорю - хочешь  медитируй. Хочешь - учись, становись ученым. Хочешь - совмещай и то и другое.   В Кагью много было ученых, но основную славу принесли практики. Хотя некоторые, но не все практики были одновременно и учеными.


Факты в студию, а не слова. История Наропы и Тилопы не прокатывает, поскольку Наропа получал передачи и делал практики (смотрите намтар). Гампопа также как пример не подходит (много текстов по медицине написал, ест ькажется и сунгбум. Вдобавок получал передачи школы Кадампа да и Миларепы явн оне за один день всему обучился). Марпа также не подходит (странно. но ест ьсунгбум Марпы, причем составленный достаточно давно, хотя в КК АП и говориться что учений Марпы потерялись). А так как Карма Кагью началась с Кармапы первого (до нег осчиталась либо Марпа Кагью либо Дагпо Кагью), то соответственно имена тех кто якобы не учился (с ваших слов) в студию. Оле в данном слчае также не подходит.
Дмитрий - вот сперва ответьте на это, потом всплывет и остальное

----------

куру хунг (08.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Фто соответственно имена тех кто якобы не учился (с ваших слов) в студию.


Учились все. Сначала ходить, потом говорить, потом писать, потом .... Что Вы имеете ввиду под словом "не учился" ?. Не учился чему ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Учились все. Сначала ходить, потом говорить, потом писать, потом .... Что Вы имеете ввиду под словом "не учился" ?. Не учился чему ?


Опять передергиваете? Еще не надоело?
Вопрос простой и понятный. Вы тверждаете, что в КК в основном делали практики медитации, и не изучали тексты (как то комментари на тантры, сутры, логику и пр.)
А вот аргументации с именами известных учеителей прошлого таки и не видно. 
Даже делается ощущение что читаете весьма выборочно то, что вам пишут.

----------


## ullu

> Хорошо, докажите, почему то, что я пишу -- коренные тантрические падения.


Вы разрушаете мою веру .

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Опять передергиваете? Еще не надоело?


Да вы не передергиваетесь,  вопрос-то простой, как три копейки?




> Вопрос простой и понятный. Вы тверждаете, что в КК в основном делали практики медитации, и не изучали тексты (как то комментари на тантры, сутры, логику и пр.)
> А вот аргументации с именами известных учеителей прошлого таки и не видно. 
> Даже делается ощущение что читаете весьма выборочно то, что вам пишут.


Учителя то учились, а вот йогины - не все, но им это не мешало обрести реализацию. Весь буддизм-ради этой самой реализации бал-маскарад и устраивает. Только кто-то без маскарада её получает. 

У Ургьена Тулку в Блистательном Величии такие личности описаны. Некогда перелистывать, вспоминать имена. Учеников у них обычно немного было, или вообще не было.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Учителя то учились, а вот йогины - не все, но им это не мешало обрести реализацию. Весь буддизм-ради этой самой реализации бал-маскарад и устраивает. Только кто-то без маскарада её получает. 
> 
> У Ургьена Тулку в Блистательном Величии такие личности описаны. Некогда перелистывать, вспоминать имена. Учеников у них обычно немного было, или вообще не было.


То есть, проще говоря, вы не можете их назвать. А просто жонглируете сами некими познаниями. Потом вы скажете, что их было большинство. Потом выдумаете что-то еще. Да и йогины обучались.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> То есть, проще говоря, вы не можете их назвать. А просто жонглируете сами некими познаниями. Потом вы скажете, что их было большинство. Потом выдумаете что-то еще. Да и йогины обучались.


Слющяй дарагой, ти чьё на икзамине ? 

Назову, если надо будет. Говорю, что не охота перелистывать. Книга толстая там не только про Кагью, но и про остальных тоже много чего написано.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Слющяй дарагой, ти чьё на икзамине ? 
> Назову, если надо будет. Говорю, что не охота перелистывать. Книга толстая там не только про Кагью, но и про остальных тоже много чего написано.


А вот это уже начинает смахивать в какой-то степени на хамство.
Пока виден простой вывод - подтвердить свои слова вы не в силах. Также как большинство учпутов. При поптке анализа высказываний представителей КК АП всё сводится к тому, что знания (даже собственной истории) у них страдают. Забавно, не правда ли?

----------

Гьялцен (09.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Вопрос простой и понятный. Вы тверждаете, что в КК в основном делали практики медитации, и не изучали тексты (как то комментари на тантры, сутры, логику и пр.)


)

Да нигде Дмитрий такого не утверждал, не нагнетайте уж)!




> А вот это уже начинает смахивать в какой-то степени на хамство.
> Пока виден простой вывод - подтвердить свои слова вы не в силах. Также как большинство учпутов. При поптке анализа высказываний представителей КК АП всё сводится к тому, что знания (даже собственной истории) у них страдают. Забавно, не правда ли?


Пренебрежительное "учпуты" - это тоже в какой-то степени хамство :Wink: 

Похоже Вы давно мучаете себя "попыткой анализа высказываний представителей КК АП").  Наверное это дает особые результаты в личной практике :Wink:

----------


## Вангдраг

Объясните какого идама практикуют в методе "Гуру-йога 8 Кармапы" в КК АП ?
Насколько я помню,Оле раньше говорил ,что в КК есть путь "формы" с пр-ой 
идама(6 йог Наропы),путь"без формы"(шиней,лхагтонг).Мол,а мы идем третьим:
практика Гуру-йоги.
   Практика идама без ванга и лунга не работает."Нет посвящения-нет реализации".(Ваджраянская поговорка из уст ЧНН)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А вот это уже начинает смахивать в какой-то степени на хамство.
> Пока виден простой вывод - подтвердить свои слова вы не в силах. Также как большинство учпутов. При поптке анализа высказываний представителей КК АП всё сводится к тому, что знания (даже собственной истории) у них страдают. Забавно, не правда ли?


Я понял что вы хотите, только не понял для чего это Вам нужно. Повидимому, как я в начале сказал, что бы подтвердить свой статутс перфекциониста-манипулятора. На эту удочку многие легко попадаются. Понимаю, что эти несовершенные Кагью  достали мозговедов, но это легко лечится.

Вы человек знающий и любого своими знаниями заткнете. Чем-то даже на Наропу смахиваете. Но поймите, что большинство не в Тибете родились. Я говорю -  несите свои знаниям людям, а не затыкайте их.  

 Думаю, что и Вы с трудом сможете подтвердить свои слова буддизме. Чем подтвердите, что Будда что-то вообще говорил о тантре. Тем, что Нагарджуна сплавал в страну Дакинь или Нагов и получил там передачи ?   А где факты, где артефакты ? Идите вы к тхеравадинам, они считают только себя истинными буддистами. Они покажут вам где Нигма, где Кагью, тантры, мантры и тп.

----------


## ullu

> Практика идама без ванга и лунга не работает.


Не, её просто нету. Выяснять работает ли практика идама без посвящения это все равно что пытаться узнать умный ли сын у не рожавшей женщины.

----------

Вангдраг (09.01.2010), Дондог (01.05.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

Что простыми словами не можите человеку спрашивающему объяснить, для чего, почему нужны ванги, лунги, вы его только запутываете...давайте проще))) крутышки)))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я понял что вы хотите, только не понял для чего это Вам нужно. Повидимому, как я в начале сказал, что бы подтвердить свой статутс перфекциониста-манипулятора. На эту удочку многие легко попадаются. Понимаю, что эти несовершенные Кагью  достали мозговедов, но это легко лечится.


Если поняли зачем нужно, так что же не ответите? Впрочем (второе предложение) похоже что не поняли. И еще говорите за всех кагью смешивая в один котел и Дрикунг, и Карма Кагью Камцанг и другие. Оригинально. 
Как всё это действительно знакомо.




> Вы человек знающий и любого своими знаниями заткнете. Чем-то даже на Наропу смахиваете. Но поймите, что большинство не в Тибете родились. Я говорю -  несите свои знаниям людям, а не затыкайте их.


Наверное приятно когда сравнивают с Наропой. Впрочем и Гампопа знал достаточно много из различных областей. Вы несете знания людям? Или КК АП их несет, устанавливая свои "новые и особые" правила?




> Что мне нравится, что на каждый зад  в буддизме найдется шуруп с отверткой. Думаю, что и Вы с трудом сможете подтвердить свои слова буддизме. Чем подтвердите, что Будда что-то вообще говорил о тантре. Тем, что Нагарджуна сплавал в страну Дакинь или Нагов и получил там передачи ?   А где факты, где артефакты ? Идите вы к тхеравадинам, они считают только себя истинными буддистами. Они покажут вам где Нигма, где Кагью, тантры, мантры и тп.


Уважаемый Дмитрий. Потрясающий переход с темы на тему. А главное сразу с обвинениями. Прям как в одной распространенной религии - если не с нами, то против нас. Если не Кагью (а точнее КК АП), то сразу в тхераваду. Юморист

----------

Гьялцен (09.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

Уважаемые Дмитрий и Олег! а может вы оба в личку пройдете и там продолжите меряться достоинствами), если по теме топика сказать нечего? а то уже две страницы флейма и ноль конструктива.
 Мне, честно говоря, одинаково претит как стиль ведения дискуссии моего коллеги здесь, так и Ваши, Олег, нападки и некорректные обобщения об АП. Заплесневелые доказательства о "самозванце Нидале и его полуграмотных массах" здесь для себя уже давно собрали все, кто хотел, и Вы тут ни в коей мере не оригинальны.

----------


## Forsh

Да будет вам. 
Тема очевидно переросла в дилемму традиции-творчества. И эта тема действительно интересна, если, конечно, как обычно не выродится в междуОсобицы.
Где граница между чистотой традиции и поисками новых форм? Любая ли форма индивидуального «вольнодумства» профанирует традицию? Жива ли традиция без поиска новых форм? Кто имеет право на творчество в рамках традиции? И где его граница, если даже простые визуализации невозможны без творческого импульса?

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (09.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Потрясающий переход с темы на тему.


Мы просто на разных языках говорим. Я показываю разные примеры, что бы на их основе донести принципиальные моменты. Вы же хотите говорить о деталях ибо в этих деталях вы уже мастер. Естественно, что в вашу игру никто выиграть не сможет. Всегда найдется ньюанс, который будет говорить в ползу вашей правоты. 

Смотря со стороны у меня такое ощущение сложилось: подобно тому, как мастер мог проявиться в разных местах одновременно, он еще мог явить несколько своих биографий. Поэтому как говорил Насридин - все правы.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Объясните какого идама практикуют в методе "Гуру-йога 8 Кармапы" в КК АП ?


8-й Кармапа в форме Кхорло Демчога (Чакрасамвары). БОльших подробностей нет возможности сообщить, так как практика 8-го Кармапы вообще-то секретная




> Насколько я помню,Оле раньше говорил ,что в КК есть путь "формы" с пр-ой 
> идама(6 йог Наропы),путь"без формы"(шиней,лхагтонг).Мол,а мы идем третьим:
> практика Гуру-йоги.


Все правильно, в Карма Кагью используются все три пути - пути практики энергии (путь форм), осознавания (шинэ-лхатонг) и отождествления(Гуру-Йога). Эти пути в конце концов ведут к уровню Махамудры. В АП в основном используется Гуру-Йога.

----------

Вангдраг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Тут такие прямо знатоки тантры собрались, мама дорогая  :Smilie: 

Мне кажется, единственное, в чем мы все преуспели - это в обнаружении ошибок у окружающих  :Smilie:  Зашибись. 

Еще забавно, конечно, что выпускник Киби теперь некрасиво говорит о ... своих бывших соверователях, что ли? Только в личку мне больше писать не надо, уважаемый, а то до низших миров договоримся снова.

Вообще, на протяжении этой темы, представители АП ведут себя спокойно и достойно, а ихние "обличители" не совсем.

Конкретной информации о высшей буддийской тантре в интернете быть не может в принципе, по-моему, поскольку дело это тайное, а если об этом трепятся, то уже не тайное, соответственно, не тантра уже, а ОБС  :Smilie:  Имхо.

Ежели у кого конкретные вопросы, надо их адресовать к объектам вопрошания, по-моему - к Лене, к Оле, к Кармапе, мне кажется. А так, трепаться на тему.. Без толку это. Хотя, пуркуа бы и не па, только это не обмен знаниями, а омрачениями, в основном, получается, в итоге, видите ли..

----------

Jinpa Soenam (09.01.2010), Svarog (11.01.2010), Дифо (09.01.2010), Игорь Игорь (11.01.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да и что это еще за "нельджорма", я где-то тут в теме прочла? Налджорма всегда была же.

В смысле что название такое так произносится же.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мы просто на разных языках говорим


Может да, а может  и нет.
Впрчоем чтобы не разводить дальнейший пустой разговор, вернумся к тому что было сказано на первых страницах. Про лунги, ванги и пр. Тем более что про это было уже сказано на первых двух трёх страницах.

Маша_ла. Замолкаю на какое-то время. Но остаюсь при своем мнении относительно Лены. Интересно, как скоро она сможет защититься после того как срезали на предзащите  :Smilie:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Конкретной информации о высшей буддийской тантре в интернете быть не может в принципе, по-моему, поскольку дело это тайное, а если об этом трепятся, то уже не тайное, соответственно, не тантра уже, а ОБС  Имхо.


Один мой товарищ на днях весьма актуально выразился: "Обсуждать Ваджраяну в интернете - это тупик!"  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (09.01.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> В КК АП - учителя путешествующие. К ним относится и Лена Леонтьева.


"флагман российских учпутов" (цитата)

----------

Гьялцен (09.01.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я показываю разные примеры, что бы на их основе донести принципиальные моменты.


Да никаких Вы примеров не показали. Не позорили бы КК АП.

----------

куру хунг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Я не иронизирую. Я прямо вроде говорю - то что вы тут пишете это коренные тантрические падения.
> с каких пор буддизм ваджраяны стал к этому открыт я не знаю, по моему ни с каких.


В чём падение-то? В чём апарадха?

----------


## Гьялцен

> В чём падение-то? В чём апарадха?


Тендзин, а вот если выложить здесь кусочек- любой- из "Жуликов в рясах", интересно, что борцы за чистоту восприятия ответят?

----------

куру хунг (09.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Что простыми словами не можите человеку спрашивающему объяснить, для чего, почему нужны ванги, лунги, вы его только запутываете...давайте проще))) крутышки)))


Ванги, лунги и объяснения, как уже было сказано, необходимы для практики ваджраяны.

----------

Dondhup (10.01.2010), Fat (18.01.2010), Аньезка (10.01.2010), Иван Денисов (09.01.2010), Маша_ла (09.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.01.2010), Этэйла (10.01.2010)

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Ванги, лунги и объяснения, как уже было сказано, необходимы для практики ваджраяны.


Хорошо. Я получил ответ. Может, закроем тему?

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта по просьбе топикстартера

----------

Jinpa Soenam (10.01.2010), Olle (09.01.2010), Дифо (10.01.2010), Пема Тутоб (09.01.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (11.01.2010)

----------

